# 8 Month old problems??



## Noey

they all wax and wane from time to time. You just have to let them know your the boss. Sounds like he is testing his order in the family and is trying to push you around. Don't let him. And if he barks in class he should be removed from the room until he settles. Don't let the bad behavior win.

It's normal pup stuff, but if you don't get control of it...they do take advantage. 

Might switch to a harness as it will give you more control on walks and won;t pull his neck


----------



## Bubbles

thats what we did last night, took him out of the room. He does everything he is told to - just barks at the same time, making it difficult to reward!! 

We have a lead with a harness that we slip over his head when needs be, hes just hard to control even with that on, hes 24kg already...

If he starts to bark at home, we should keep putting him out the room? 

Any good advice on toys/tips to keep him entertained while i try and work?


----------



## BeauShel

I think some of it is age. At that age, they are asserting their independence. Keep doing what you are doing and he will get the hang of it. If you can find some antlers (exlarge) try letting him chew on those. It will keep him occupied.


----------



## Bubbles

Antlers? where do i get them from?


----------



## Loisiana

I carry a spray bottle of diluted vinegar with me to discourage barking. I've been told that a container of Binaca breath spray works just as well and is easier to carry.


----------



## LibertyME

as to barking in class - can you take along a frozen peanut butter Kong?


----------



## trinityquinn

Funny that I have the same problem with my 8 month old Fionna! My older dog (Finn) is behaving quite nicely compared to this little girlie terror! If this is the age asserting itself...when does it end!>>!>!??? What happenned to my sweet little Fionna and Who the heck is this crazy girl dog???  My Empathy!  Hopefully it will get better for us!


----------



## iamswiss

Bailey also barks during the classes, not consistently but quiet often. I think she's frustrated to see all the dogs and not being able to play with them.
We usually give her a peanut butter kong so that keeps her busy and quiet at the same time... so with all the peanut butter and treats for the training she had her lunch for the day.


----------



## mylissyk

You have a teenager! He will grow out of most of this, just be consistent and patient.


----------



## DNL2448

I know it sounds funny, but teach him to bark on command! Also, be very careful with your timing of giving him any kind of toy or treat if he barks. You are just rewarding him for the vocalization. Tell him, "no bark", or quiet and if he stops barking, then give him a treat.


----------

